

YC W15 invites will be sent out today - mamoriamohit

As the invites (or rejections) will land in 1000s of inboxes today, 3% will be seen packing their bags for the interview and others will get back to building their startups.<p>Let&#x27;s do one thing - the 97% who won&#x27;t get the chance of interview will post their product&#x27;s homepage and demo URL in this thread so that we all can provide crowd-feedback to them.<p>The happier 3% are also invited to share their products&#x2F;demo as well.<p>Let&#x27;s do it, then?
======
bagofx
Sure! Let me preempt the thread by sharing a product that most likely did not
even get to Mr. Graham's desk:

PyEDA is a Python library for electronic design automation.

PyEDA is another option that we could work on but I had to send the idea over
to Mr. Graham's public email address just a few days ago. Since it was not
mentioned on our application but briefly talked about (by me and most likely
to myself), is PyEDA still a legitimate candidate for this forum?

~~~
mamoriamohit
Of course, sharing the beautiful things you have put hard work in deserves
this thread.

~~~
bagofx
Great!! The docs are very well written. Lots of time and care spent on
presenting the information effectively to benefit the users.

Python EDA Documentation Release: 0.25.0 Date: October 21, 2014

[http://pyeda.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](http://pyeda.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

I know it's hard to focus on anything right now on what seems like the
judgement day... Maybe reading PyEDA will help make time fly faster? Anything
feedback is greatly appreciated.

This round is not over. We can help each other!!

~~~
alain94040
I have written EDA software, including some stuff that your library has. One
thing that is key for EDA: tool performance. I can't imagine using Python for
any of the intensive stuff like synthesis. What is your view on this?

~~~
cjdrake
PyEDA author here. I agree.

------
bethn
DraftingSPACE is a website that can automatically design your next home
renovation [http://draftingspace.com/](http://draftingspace.com/). We're
currently running a private beta of our bathroom designer, you can sign up on
our homepage.

Good luck everyone :).

------
AhtiK
MemGrid - [https://www.memgrid.com/](https://www.memgrid.com/)

CDN for web developers --- process and host static assets the easiest and
fastest way possible.

Just keep the files in your Dropbox folder and we automatically receive,
version and invoke any file generators in the pipeline. Builds CoffeeScript,
LESS, SASS, compressed JavaScript, CSS, image manipulations etc. There's also
handlebars templating for full-blown static website generation.

All assets are hosted at either your custom domain or at ultra-short
//yourname.m7.io

CDN meets real-time upload meets asset pipeline meets git meets devops :)

~~~
aliakhtar
Nice idea, I could see myself using the compressed javascript / css feature.
Wouldn't this be better done by focusing on git commits rather than dropbox,
though?

Edit: I'd rather it just minified and gzipped the files, and uploaded them to
my existing storage (e.g S3) rather than setup a new CDN.

------
Villalvch
Batatuá - We created a mathematical model to calculate human perception and we
use it to allow people to rate companies and persons without human emotion,
also we can calculate the true intelligent profile based on how (humane,
innovator, directive and producer) they are and the objectivity of the
ratings, with this information intelligent people will have more importance in
decision making in every level. It is impossible to falsify ratings, defame,
or try to favor someone, everything is real.

We have a prototype/demo at www.batatua.com, registration needed.

(Working in a new version a lot more easier.. haha)

~~~
sashany12
another social network.... like no other network use mathematical model lol

how will you solve chicken\egg problem, hah? lol

~~~
Villalvch
We got the rejection letter, but our strong side is solve problems, well we
now know another way how to not to do a lightbulb.

------
Nowaker
VirtKick - a simple, open source cloud panel:
[https://www.virtkick.io/](https://www.virtkick.io/)

Virtual machines and Docker containers made easy. 1-click install on a desktop
or server, auto-configure hypervisors, super-usable interface. This week we're
releasing a standalone alpha (almost one-click).
[https://github.com/virtkick/virtkick-
starter](https://github.com/virtkick/virtkick-starter)

tl;dr DigitalOcean for open source.

------
binishkaspar
[http://v001.sportsup.club/](http://v001.sportsup.club/)

Sportsup - A platform to build sports career and organise sports event. Its
like a LinkedIn for athletes, clubs and teams but much more detail of sport,
stats and events. API to connect with Wearables and Health Kit. Helps players
to discover new teams, matches and clubs. Premium users gets - detailed player
statistics, deep search, finding sponsors. Sponsors can use this platform to
evaluate a team, player or club.

------
mamoriamohit
About our own product, we are building something to help web and mobile
business grow their revenue.

Horntell - [http://horntell.com](http://horntell.com) Demo -
[http://demo.horntell.com](http://demo.horntell.com)

We allow businesses to automatically engage their users and turn them into
champions. I think, demo should give you a fair piece of idea.

What do you think about the demo, guys? Awesome? Good? Or just Eh? :)

TIA

~~~
aliakhtar
I closed the tab when the demo asked for a name / email. Why should I give my
name / email before I know whether or not I want to use something?

Nice design, though.

~~~
mamoriamohit
Oh, we didn't think it that way.

But we need your name to show the personalisation capabilities and email to
demonstrate you the off-site engagement.

I know everyone says it, but we truly mean it when we say that we will not
spam you. It is the need of demo that it requires some information to
personalise the demo your way.

Anyways, thanks for the feedback. We will definitely brainstorm something
around it this week.

~~~
gholevas
I agree in that I would rather not give my name and email before even starting
the demo. I did take the demo though by quickly putting in fake information.
I'd suggest to allow the user to go through the first step or two in the demo
first, and then ask for the name and email as part of the demo to demonstrate
the personalization capabilities.

~~~
mamoriamohit
This is exactly what we are doing now. Thanks for the feedback though. In case
you liked the demo and would like to share the real info about yourself, feel
free to mail me about it. hello at horntell dot com. :)

------
RPZemsky
Sproute: a platform for crowd-sourcing travel recommendations. First core
functionality allows users to create trips and share them with friends to get
input on their itinerary. So I'd send you a link like this
[http://sprouteit.herokuapp.com/trips/545035162f65db0800bd28a...](http://sprouteit.herokuapp.com/trips/545035162f65db0800bd28ae)
and you can tell me where I should go. No interview, but would love to hear
any feedback.

~~~
houstongolden
Tried to login with Twitter and got an error.

Error: Failed to find request token in session

~~~
RPZemsky
Those logins are not hooked up while we are on the development server. We will
open them up with the launch of our beta. The URL I sent will allow you to
post recommendations for that specific trip. I'll post an update here once the
beta launches.

------
cgoettel
[http://thinkpacifica.com](http://thinkpacifica.com)

Pacifica is made up of quick, engaging exercises designed to reduce anxiety
over time.

------
onesociety
I got rejected. My company, One Society, is a network of socially conscious
people focused on living and giving the most they can every day. Think of One
Society as the Facebook, Linkedin, and Twitter of philanthropy.

[http://www.one-society.com](http://www.one-society.com)

[http://www.one-society.com/demo](http://www.one-society.com/demo)

Any feedback would be most appreciated. :)

------
lettergram
Synaptitude: [http://synaptitude.me/](http://synaptitude.me/)

Do not know if my team is accepted or not, but either way we are going forward
with our idea.

A way to help everyone focus and improve, especially, ADHD, depression, and
anxiety without any negative side effects.

Further, we accomplish this via an improved method of reviewing EEG data,
which we intend to patent this winter. Hopefully, this can improve medicine
overall.

~~~
AhtiK
Great initiative!

I tried to do somewhat similar as a hobby project -- connecting Zeo (now
bankrypt) product (brain sensor) with a serial port to the computer and
processing the real-time feed with python in order to provide feedback guiding
to better focus or whatever the expected brainwave frequency was (deeper
meditation was the other goal).

In the end it was working quite well so as a technology this can work great!
Working well as in being able to transition my brain state easily. In terms of
focusing better -- not sure, I'm quite well focused most of the time and I
wasn't sure which targets to hit with my brain :)

My real goal with my hobby was more ambitious -- to use brainwave hemisphere
sync technology (binaural beats) to guide brain to the expected state while
monitoring the actual brain state with the sensors. Unfortunately, as with
hobbies, time ran out and currently not working on it.

BUT -- it could be a fun thing to think about --- using brainwave
entertainment/binaural beats in sync with your sensors for maximum effect!
Thoughts?

------
houstongolden
[http://hubify.com](http://hubify.com)

Hubify let's you create and manage safe community commerce hubs and list
anything for sale, for rent, for hire, and post part-time jobs.

Solo-founder with a pre-launch project that was not invited to interview. Not
surprised, but I don't regret applying. 200 days to progress and make a much
better case for the next batch.

#rejected #craigslistkiller

~~~
bagofx
Have you heard of mytag? Many start-ups are one form of craigslist or another
with some flaws fixed. How is hubify different?

~~~
houstongolden
Hadn't heard of mytag, but just checked it out. Looks like a mobile only
solution for selling things.

Hubify is different because you can rent anything and also list services for
hire and jobs.

The ability to create and manage public or private hubs is unique and better
suited to serve different types of local communities, college campuses, etc.

We have Pinterest-style personal storefronts, user ratings/reviews, and will
soon offer criminal background checks to improve safety.

If you know of any other #craigslistkiller competitors, I'd love the tips.
It's a real "obvious" problem, so of course there will be other startups
trying to solve it in their own way.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
bagofx
Cool.

Will you eventually create an app for this? I have intimate knowledge on this
subject because I was personally involved in such venture.

I will say this tho... this is such a problem - tons of waste and used goods
and people keep on buying. Whoever finds the holy grail to solve this has huge
to gain.

------
bjones53
[https://joinpod.com](https://joinpod.com)

Pod's a group organization tool -- we're like a more functional Facebook
Groups. Users organize teams around Pods and people can create tasks, schedule
meetings or events, or post in forums.

Demo
[http://youtube.com/watch?v=LY2DzXf8WwI](http://youtube.com/watch?v=LY2DzXf8WwI)

------
Discrete
[https://bluemesh.com/](https://bluemesh.com/)

Platform to map and visualize your software architecture, and see relevant
data about your applications in real time in the map. Works well for
individuals, but really intended to help teams collaborate.

Early beta version, so please let us know what you think. There's a feedback
button in the app at the top right.

------
jtyner
I got rejected. The site is a music training site utilizing the WebMidi Api
for midi input. [http://musicians-u.com](http://musicians-u.com)

Also launched an indiegogo: [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/musicians-u--
2/x/8990541](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/musicians-u--2/x/8990541)

------
bwang29
Polarr - we try to build machines to understand human's aesthetics in
photography.

Polarr Box, [https://www.polarr.co/box](https://www.polarr.co/box) Also Polarr
Editor, [https://www.polarr.co/editor](https://www.polarr.co/editor)

Ya'll Photo startups, where are you?

~~~
aliakhtar
It'd be interesting to see a before/after photo to see what your AI can do to
a given photo.

~~~
bwang29
There you go
[http://streetviewphotographs.tumblr.com/](http://streetviewphotographs.tumblr.com/)
(we manage the account and photos are retouched by the engine)

~~~
aliakhtar
that seems to be showing the 'after' photos, can you see a before photo
somewhere, to see the difference?

~~~
liangx4
the link underneath directs you to the "before".

~~~
aliakhtar
Ahh, I see.

I'm curious if they're using any learning algorithms here, where the computer
'learns' how to re-touch the photos. Or if its a more simple list of rules,
i.e make these colors darker / brighter.

~~~
bwang29
The learning happens on the level of seeing what would a human retoucher does
by using the data we gathered from the editor:
[https://www.polarr.co/editor](https://www.polarr.co/editor)

~~~
aliakhtar
That's very clever. Did you get in?

~~~
bwang29
We got an invite. Thanks for asking.

------
pchukwura
Autosend - [http://autosend.io](http://autosend.io)

Behavior-driven lifecycle messaging for SaaS companies. Basically,
automatically send personalized SMS, email, or push notifications to users
based on what they do in your app.

I'm not sure yet if we've been invited or not but either way we're still full
steam ahead!

~~~
sashany12
well, that's the first application (finally!) i see that it doesn't have a
home page all fancy yet. Nothing's wrong with it of course. Just shocked when
all other founders have time and skills to make their WP pages look so nice

~~~
pchukwura
We'll get fancy soon, but currently our focus is making the admin panel fancy
and the product solid. :) For now... you're looking at developer art.

------
kcobb
FlikNote for iOS: an app that recreates the passing notes in class experience.
Quite simply the most fun and creative messaging app. Multiple photos, colored
text and website links, and self-drawing received doodles! FlikNote is The
Social Notework®

[http://fliknote.com/](http://fliknote.com/)

------
edouardpetit
[http://bunkr.me/](http://bunkr.me/)

Bunkr is the best tool on the web to present your ideas in seconds. We believe
that data is the core of any presentation and that you should not waste time
on the layout/design.

Any feedback would be most appreciated. Good luck for the 3%!

------
GeneSobolev
[http://inbound.li](http://inbound.li) \- find and share better content,
faster.

------
sashany12
I wonder all those startups have 90% the same website. Are you guys using WP
themes you customize? Or does anyone try to style home page very well? I am
curious why all those startups even without 2 cofounders being technical
always look so smooth and styled properly. I didn't see ugly wp home page in a
while..

~~~
penguin_gab
do you have examples?

~~~
sashany12
well, even in this thread all people have smooth made websites, and they
didn't even apply for YC yet. Also all those companies from YC14
batch([http://yclist.com/](http://yclist.com/)) - they all have websites well
done even for the mobile apps. I wonder why\how. Not a single team has an ugly
home page

~~~
pchukwura
There are a bunch of beautiful landing page/single page Wordpress templates
specifically gear toward this stuff.
[http://themeforest.net](http://themeforest.net) has a bunch among many other
places

------
khalloud
[http://bleepmic.com](http://bleepmic.com) A social voice network. Gives
people the ability to literally talk to each other in a townhall-like manner.
Didn't get the interview but will have app out in 2 weeks. Looking forward to
everyone's feedback!

------
bradmurmz
[https://cryptrader.com](https://cryptrader.com)

CryptoCurrency Trading Platform... Guess they aren't really as interested in
Bitcoin start-ups as much as they said they were. This site is one of the top
charting and trading sites in the game :/

~~~
marketmaker
If it's any consolation, I like your site.

Crypto-finance aside, I've only seen one financial technology company
advertise for jobs on YC. On the surface, it just looks like YC doesn't have
that much of a FinTech presence. (Outside of payments, anyway.)

Since they had that "RFS" for financial services, I'm curious to see what they
present from this space on demo day.

~~~
bradmurmz
Thank you... appreciated. Will be curious to see as well.

------
XERQ
Do we know if application messages correlate to having a higher probability of
being accepted or declined?

~~~
aliakhtar
Why don't you tell us your result and whether you got application messages,
and may be we'll have a better idea?

------
erbecke
Tambero.com - [http://www.tambero.com](http://www.tambero.com)

Helping farmers worldwide to improve their production yields based on best
practices, data analytics and science information with a free cloud SaaS app.

~~~
mamoriamohit
Looks like a promising product. I think you'll get the invite. Good luck!

~~~
erbecke
Thank you! I received the invitation! :)

------
niravprajapati
StudyBoard - "Stackoverflow for Education"

Prototype -
[http://test.studyboard.com/studyboard/app/#/questions](http://test.studyboard.com/studyboard/app/#/questions)

~~~
aliakhtar
stuck on loading for me, a few 404s for js files in console.

~~~
niravprajapati
Any luck trying again? Can you please forward 404s for js files you saw? Which
browser/OS were you using?

------
bswuft
Paywhirl - [https://www.paywhirl.com/](https://www.paywhirl.com/)

Start a subscription service on your website in less than 5 minutes without
needing to code. Powered by Stripe.

~~~
danielki
Great idea, but seems like there's a bug on your demo page - if I click "Add
Extras" before selecting a plan, I can't go back to "Select Your Plan"
(clicking it doesn't work)

~~~
bswuft
Thanks for spotting that! Its fixed now!

------
mubhij
Got rejected. Am a lone founder. They watched my video for the full time so I
have that going for me. My website's front page wasn't pretty at all so that
probably worked against me.

~~~
erbecke
but... what is your project about? regards

------
mahdi_splore
Splore - P2P forum that emphasizes users' interests and locations. On the
front of Facebook's Rooms or Reddit.

Sploreapp.com

Beta should be out Late 2014/Early 2015

~~~
aliakhtar
result?

------
dkhatkar
[https://unravelapp.com](https://unravelapp.com) \- Create custom content
interaction using Bluetooth Low Energy beacons.

------
nyddle
[https://whathaveidone.today](https://whathaveidone.today)

Automated time tracking for Google Drive. (rejected)

------
mamoriamohit
Looks like the emails have been sent. Come one guys, keep hitting the refresh
button on your inbox.

Good luck everyone!

------
sankaetp
Any idea when they would send out invites?

~~~
mamoriamohit
Yes, about around 6pm PDT. That means, around 8 hours from now.

~~~
sankaetp
Okay thanks mamoriamohit

------
yousifa
Best of luck to all! BTW, I think ~10% get interview invites, then ~30% of
those are selected for W15

~~~
penguin_gab
where did you get your stats from?

~~~
yousifa
I think I heard it at startup school, but here's another source
[http://www.quora.com/What-percentage-of-Y-Combinator-
applica...](http://www.quora.com/What-percentage-of-Y-Combinator-applicants-
get-called-in-for-interviews)

We just got our interview email btw!! Good luck guys!!

~~~
mamoriamohit
Congrats yousifa! What's your product?

------
penguin_gab
OP what is your startup? curious!

~~~
mamoriamohit
I commented about it too. In case you cannot find, it's called Horntell. You
can find more about it here: [http://horntell.com](http://horntell.com) and
see the demo here: [http://demo.horntell.com](http://demo.horntell.com).

------
conorbrowne
Sounds good. I'll come back with results later. Good luck to everyone!

~~~
mamoriamohit
Everyone will wait for you! We wish you all the best. :)

------
ashrevay
Does anyone know what time the invites/rejections are usually sent out?

~~~
mamoriamohit
If we go by the time for last several invites, you shiuld expect it to reach
in your inbox at about 6pm PDT.

Please convert the time to your timezone accordingly.

~~~
ashrevay
Thanks!

------
mkremer90
May the odds be ever in your favor...or whatever that quote is. Good luck!

------
sherm8n
www.goodaudience.com — curate and grow the right followers on social media.

~~~
alexyes
Looks cool. I'll try it out

~~~
sherm8n
Thanks! I'd appreciate any brutal and honest feedback :)

~~~
aliakhtar
I keep seeing that template where the header stays fixed and the page animates
as you scroll. What's it called? Is it part of foundation?

------
brahnema
Just got an interview invite! Super excited! Anyone else got one yet?

~~~
mamoriamohit
Got a rejection. :(

~~~
yousifa
Don't feel bad, sometimes they reject people to see how much they have
progressed until next application. Keep on it!

~~~
mamoriamohit
Yes, we will grow otherwise too. Thanks for the kind words. :)

------
bagofx
I got my rejection letter! It's a template.

~~~
mamoriamohit
What was your product? Link? Demo?

------
bluerail
Best of luck to everyone...

------
mara_gonzalez6
have they sent out all the invitations/rejections already?

------
matthewlucks
Good luck, everybody.

------
gholevas
Good luck everyone!

------
mara_gonzalez6
guys are all the results out?!

------
mara_gonzalez6
compulsively refreshing

~~~
melotones
same, the anticipation is killing me.

